# Corrado RS, Chapter 4 - The Interior



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

I am no doubt a product of my generation, the generation exposed to such ridiculous technological progress, we easily forget what we saw yesterday. I am 29, and when I was 14, the Intel Pentium Processor was blazing fast. We had just discovered 56k modem connections, and AOL turned the annoying dial-tone into something we looked forward to, so long as it was accompanied by the BONG! of a successful connection. The first “modern” desktop PC my family had featured a crankin' 486DX processor pushing Windows 3.1 through a monitor the size of a tube television. It was a novelty when we got a CD-Rom drive...

Continue reading here


----------

